

Ask HN: Maximum bang in 3 months? - quxck

Coding in the evenings wasn't working out so I have quit the day job and can float by at least the rest of the year. I've been a half decent developer, I can get anything working if I stick my mind to it, but I haven't been finding much satisfaction in that lately.<p>The idea is to make it on my own, plan B is to find some high energy flexible job -- typing code 9 to 5 was just killing me.<p>The question: what can I learn or do in 3-4 months for maximum success further on? Code related or not. Take success to mean what it does for you -- happiness, career, status, money.<p>I have the time and the energy, but I get the feeling that many things I could be doing haven't even crossed my mind. What would you do with 3 months just like that?<p>Thanks! I vastly appreciate the input.
======
waffenklang
1) make some courses on engineering for: a) make your own little sweet bicycle
business at home b) do something with old cars/motorcycles

2) learn how to create quality furniture (so you can save money or earn if you
sell things)

3) learn an instrument

all of this is possible within three months, but need more training afterwards
to achieve perfection.

edit: to clarify and link to sucess: all of this wont bring you much more
experience as developer but as a workout it is really really good and you can
have your mind free but creative and maybe be more productive as coder which
means more success.

~~~
finnomenon
I like the old cars/motorcycles idea. There might even be money to be made
once OP achieves a certain skill level.

